
Blizzard Employee Discusses Advantages/Uses of C++11 for Game Engines - doppp
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AjRD6mU96s
======
triplesec
Needs '[video]' appending to this title

~~~
scawf
Slides are available here if you can't watch the video:
[https://github.com/CppCon/CppCon2016/blob/master/Presentatio...](https://github.com/CppCon/CppCon2016/blob/master/Presentations/Game%20Engine%20Using%20C++11/Game%20Engine%20Using%20C++11%20-%20Jason%20Jurecka%20-%20CppCon%202016.pdf)

